# Zwei Klingeln über einen Klingel-Draht ?



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute

Kennt Ihr nicht auch dieses Problem, 
da möchte ich eine zweite Klingel mit seperater Klingelplatte im Haus haben, 
aber es fehlt mir dazu ein zusätzlicher Klingeldraht ?

Hier ist eine Lösung dazu.
Baue einfach mit Dioden (1N4007 o.ä.) eine Oderschaltung







Hinweis: die Klingeln bekommen 1/2 Spannung des Klingeltrafos, 
eventuell den Trafo gegen einen mit 12V  Sekundärspannung auswechseln.
Elektronik-Gongs eventuell indirekt ansteuern.


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2003)

raffiniert!
brauch ich zwar nicht, aber ich bewundere diese leute immer wieder denen solche dingen einfallen!


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi Markus

Etwas abgeändert kann auch ein Türöffner über den vorhandenen Klingelschaltdraht betrieben werden.
Jetzt denk mal nach, wie ich das gemeint habe :lol:


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2003)

einmal taster und klingel "tauschen" und die klingel gegen ein ralais oder die spule vom türmagneten ersetzen?


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi
Der Kandidat hat 99 Punkte.
 :idea: 
Die untere rechte Klingel gegen einen Taster und den unteren vorhandenen linken Taster gegen einen Türöffner austauschen


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

Respekt !!


----------



## Zottel (21 Juni 2003)

Weil Ihr da so schöne Vorschläge habt, noch 'ne ähnliche Trickschaltung:
Je Zwei Taster und zwei Glühlämchen auf einer Platte aufbauen.
In oder unter der Platte je eine Diode aralelschalten.
Eine 4,5V Flachbatterie aushöhlen und mit einer 9V-Batterie und einem Multivibrator oder sonstigem Wechselrichter füllen.

Nun eine Reihenschaltung so aufbauen, dass die beiden Dioden der Taster und die der Glühlampen entgegengesetzt gepolt sind.

Taster 1 läßt nun Lampe 1 leuchten, Taster 2 Lampe 2.
Zeigt das eurem Physiklehrer, Meister, Lehrling.

Viel Spass


----------



## michael1102 (24 Oktober 2004)

Der Link zu dem Bild geht nicht


----------



## Zefix (26 Oktober 2004)

Mein Vater bat mich mal ,ich solle mir was einfallen lassen für seine 2 Lampen im Garten, dass er die getrennt schalten kann.
Haben vom Wohnzimmer nur 1 Ausschalter und eine normale 3-Adrige Leitung zu den Lampen.
Im ersten Moment dacht ich noch unmöglich da gibts nix.
Bis ich in der Arbeit mal ein paar Eltakos liegen sah   
Schalter aus = alles Aus.
Schalter 1. mal an = 1. Lampe an
Schalter 2. mal an = 2. Lampe an
Schalter 3. mal an = Beide Lampen an
Vielleicht kommt ihr ja auf den Rest....  :wink: 

PS:
Nur mit Eltakos hats nich geklappt, wegen überschneidung brauchte ich noch ein Zeitrelais.


----------

